
This app might become your new best friend - pouria3
http://www.inc.com/aj-agrawal/the-app-that-will-become-your-new-best-friend.html
======
pedalpete
I agree with the content, of the article, but not sure I understand how the
app mentioned helps.

However, in the trend of "to a hammer, everything looks like a nail", it does
make me think that I'm on to something with the site I built just before new
years [http://bucket52.com](http://bucket52.com) \- It will hopefully entice
you to do something special and unique every week and track it.

I really have no idea what Paralign does.

~~~
pouria3
Hi bud, Thanks for this. What part is confusing? landing page or the app?

~~~
pedalpete
I don't have android or ios, so can't try the app. The confusing bit for me
was what it actually does.

It wasn't until I just went to the apple store and saw

"With Paralign you’re never alone. Journal your thoughts and feelings and
Paralign will anonymously find thoughts that are similar to yours. Anonymously
message anyone whose thought you resonate with and measure and group your
thoughts over time with our timeline view."

A simple description of how it works, but that wasn't on your website
anywhere.

I think you're site is really nicely designed, but I don't know that the
taglines and quotes make it clear as to why I would use it. Just my 2cents. I
didn't get it.

The quotes to me felt quite clinical, like maybe it was an app for people with
mental health issues.

This quote doesn't even make sense "It feels like I was always relieved
because I can post that bothers on my mind. Aside from that, Paralign enables
me to be connected with like-minded people.", until the last sentence, which
is all you need.

This one sounds specifically for people who are suffering in some way "I was
helped by someone here in Paralign. Now, I am giving it back to others who
might be struggling on the same problem that I had. I am giving this app, a
“Life Inspiration” Badge!"

I guess I'm still not sure, I don't think you're targeting the mental health
market, but for some reason it feels a bit like that.

The image of the app says "I just don't know what do, I have no one to talk
with", not the most uplifting message to show people how you will connect with
other people using your app.

Hope this feedback helps. I don't mean it to be negative, just trying to get
the message across as to why I didn't get it.

~~~
pouria3
Brilliant feedback. Thank you. very helpful

------
colept
Clickbait title with a membership wall. Lacks sources, no credible assertions,
just feel-good campfire hand-holding and false hopes.

This site is garbage.

~~~
pouria3
Hi :) Are you talking about the website or the app? Talk to me!

~~~
colept
I haven't looked at the app but I read the article and the premises are
outlandish. It won't matter what other people think of you? That's the entire
point of social interaction - satisfying our physiological needs for
belonging, self-esteem, and self-actualization.

The future is about self-growth and self-expression? More than just followers?
People don't use social media to grow themselves - we use it because it's
addicting and rewards the pleasure centers for our psychological needs. That's
how it is now and yesterday.

It's trying to hard to be "the future" of social media or the next Facebook
when it's never going to replace it.

